# Cabin Buck



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

I had to work Friday night till midnight and decided to head down to the cabin since my wife was already there ( a 3.5 hr drive). I got on stand before day break and it just felt like one of those mornings. A small buck followed a doe at first light then headed out of sight. Soon after 9 shots rang out in a matter of 5 minutes on the adjoining property. 10 minutes later a doe came to a scrap and stood above it for 30 minutes without leaving,just milled around and peed in the scrap. I've never seen this before. I headed back to camp for the afternoon to get a few things done for next week for when the family comes down for gun week. I headed out at 4 for the evening hunt and got into the stand on the edge of my santuary. 30 minutes later a doe comes out of the draw and slowly feeds on the ridgeline. About 5 minutes later a buck follows her tracks with his nose to the ground.He stopped and rubbed a tree then proceeded to make a scrap, slowly working his way towards me. I told my self I'm only going to shoot 1 certain buck if he shows up. He is the biggest buck on trail cameras this year so far.Not a monster by any means but a mature shooter. Sure enough he is the buck following this doe. The buck slowly mingles up the ridgeline where i have no shot due to brush and I figure it just wont happen. Then he turns towards me and gives me 1 shot in a very small window at 42 yards. I shoot and the illuminock hits it's mark and he runs 40 yards and walks out of sight. I'm pretty sure I hear him fall and then heard a loud gasp of air. After waiting 30 minutes I check my arrow and find bright lung blood and start to track him. He went 70 yards and collapsed. A great evening and great hunt. The wife and I celebrated and started working on a game plan to get her one for the wall!!!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice buck! Sounds like a productive weekend even with all the youth out congrats


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

grats thats nice buk


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations! Nice buck, How long were you up? From reading your post it sounds like you had to have been up for about two days, catnaps in the stand?? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice buck! Enjoyed the story too.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats, thats a nice buck


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Got One buck. Awesome.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great looking buck & nice story read as well.Congrats!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Really makes you feel good when the one on camera your waiting for shows up, good looking buck.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

great story and awesome buck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good job Steve and thats a very good buck. thanks for sharing.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations! That had to be a great shot to get him to drop so fast, tough to do at 42 yards.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

steve congrats! awesome buck! Hope your wife gets an even bigger buck


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Got One...got one nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a nice Buck!!! And I enjoyed the read. I'v been out twice, but no luck.


----------



## 419fastrascal (Apr 30, 2008)

congrats on a great deer!


----------

